# MASH Plates- Images



## Thefemaleclown (May 27, 2011)

The MASH plates are a series of mostly Konad duplicates with some random "MASH" design plates thrown into the mix. The images are not quite as sharp as the Konad image plates but who could expect them to be? They look pretty darn good for like.. $0.40 a plate. The images are just about the same size as the Konad plates so bigger than the OLD bundle monster but smaller than the NEW Bundle monster.

These plates DO NOT have paper backing, they are solid metal discs so watch your fingers and be careful how you store them so they do not scratch each other.So, while most images are replicas of the Konad images, there are some that are unique to the MASH plates, half of which are fun and nice, half of which are pretty much "throw-away" designs... whatever. I'm happy to have the konad images duplicates and the throw away designs can just be ignored. On to the images!! I apologize for the randomness in quality of the images. Image plates are hard to photograph. Also, please excuse the smudges.





























This is one of the plates that seems to be a 'throw away'. What is the "I Y" image? Are those cats with really long whiskers on the upper right? 

 



Another "MASH" designs plate. The flower is nice.. the blob of zebra? I don't know the purpose of that... Two pot leaves? The bow with polka dots? Maybe I'll be super creative and find a way to use at least some of these.





Another "MASH" design plate. The cow is cute, so are the paw prints and maybe.. the sea goat? I have no clue what the blob in the middle is. It kinda looks like a christmas caroler in a really puffy jacket. Is that a pitcher with water? Aquarius? And.. YES THREE LINES! Just what I wanted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





MASH designs. The turtle is cuuuute and the koala is fun, the stars are cool too. But the top middle and left... are those sticks? 





The detail of these MASH images are a little low quality but simple can be nice. The dove is pretty. The dragonfly is cute. 



















This plate has an error which, having done research, is common. The letters of the upper right image are off.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (May 27, 2011)

Wow!  Great pictures! 

I love your descriptions of the "throw away" designs... lol!  A sea goat!  You are hilarious!

I'm very interested in purchasing some of these.  I'd love to see more nail designs from you as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ngelic (May 28, 2011)

LOL! @ The sacasm for the 3 lines, hahaha!

I think the middle image is a sheep for aries? It looks like a constellation plate.

I see what you mean by half are good and the other half are throw away... honestly I was going to comment, saying that I wanted them but not anymore until I saw the other half of the plates as I went down.


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Jun 8, 2011)

Just because I thought they were funny.. I had stamped out some of the "MASH" images on plate m48 when I got the plates. I wasn't going to post this because it's so random but every time I see this picture I laugh at the ridiculousness of it so I figured I'd share. My nails are pained with Sinful Colors "Tokyo Pearl" and stamped with Sinful Colors "Midnight Blue"


----------



## kayleigh83 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hahhaha I think that "seagoat" is supposed to be Capricorn




LOL They sure weren't shy about duping though! Most of those even have the same #'s as the corresponding Konad plates!


----------



## Mistyklock (Jun 9, 2011)

I finally know what the image is on plate m50 across from the koala  next to the turtle, its a branch for the koala.  If you  look at it it has indents for the koalas hand and foot. Took me an hour to figure that out!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Thefemaleclown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just because I thought they were funny.. I had stamped out some of the "MASH" images on plate m48 when I got the plates. I wasn't going to post this because it's so random but every time I see this picture I laugh at the ridiculousness of it so I figured I'd share. My nails are pained with Sinful Colors "Tokyo Pearl" and stamped with Sinful Colors "Midnight Blue"


I have to say those are actually super cute stamps! Those just so fun.


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Jun 9, 2011)

OH MY GOD thank you!! I've been trying to figure it out!

After I take off my current mani I'll try and stamp that out along with any other images anyone is curious about.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kayleigh83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahhaha I think that "seagoat" is supposed to be Capricorn
> 
> ...



I think you're right. In fact I think the first one is probably Aquarius the water bearer, then Taurus and then Capricorn.


----------



## whitwmore55 (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice collection. Really good.


----------

